# Marineland Magnum 250 H.O.T. canister HOB filter



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi folks, I'm wondering if anyone has any comments on the *Marineland Magnum 250 H.O.T* canister filter.

How long have you used one of these?

Do they really clean up the water well?

Have you used them on tanks bigger then 50 gallons?

How easy is maintenance on these? I want to be able to move these from tank to tank after a day or so, just to clean up debris in water.

Have they been reliable? Built well? or do parts break?

Would you recommend them?

Where can you buy these in the Durham region/ Toronto of Ontario, Canada, if your from ontario ? 

Any comments, tips and so on about this filter would be great....

Here is a link regarding the filter:

http://www.marineland.com/sites/marinel ... px?id=3465

thanks
Sheldon


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have one on a 90g which has been running for over two years. I have it hooked up to a surface skimmer and that is the main reason I use it. My main filter is an Eheim 2028. I wouldn't use the 250 on a tank over 50g. Maintenance wise they are not too bad to clean and they seem to be reliable. I have never had any parts break--at least not yet. I think they would do an okay job of filtering a smaller tank. Two things I like is that they come with an 8-foot cord and there is an off/on switch on the bottom. Also, you have the option of using a pleated insert for water polishing.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

HI 748johnd, I like the fact you stated it has an 8 foot chord and an on/off switch. that helps a lot and thanks for the feedback.

I'm thinking about grabbing one of these and giving it a try... 
cheers!!!!
sheldon



748johnd said:


> I have one on a 90g which has been running for over two years. I have it hooked up to a surface skimmer and that is the main reason I use it. My main filter is an Eheim 2028. I wouldn't use the 250 on a tank over 50g. Maintenance wise they are not too bad to clean and they seem to be reliable. I have never had any parts break--at least not yet. I think they would do an okay job of filtering a smaller tank. Two things I like is that they come with an 8-foot cord and there is an off/on switch on the bottom. Also, you have the option of using a pleated insert for water polishing.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought one several months ago hoping to use it as a polisher for my 110 gallon tank. Never got the thing to work. (I was able to get an Eheim 2262 up and running with minimal instructions so I don't think my incompetence is entirely to blame). I contacted Marineland and they shipped me replacement parts but the parts never got to me due to some issues with UPS. I bought it online so returning it wasn't a straightforward process.

If you wanted to drive into TO you could have mine and see if you have better luck with it.

They seem like finicky units so I wouldn't recommend buying online. Big Al's usually has them and they have a hassle free refund policy. There's one in Whitby.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow really, They don't appear to be that complicated from the picture. Well that's what i wanted to hear, the good the bad and the ugly.....

thanks for the offer Zimmy, I might take you up on it for the pure enjoyment of figuring things out.... I will PM you.....

sheldon


----------



## joemomma (Aug 31, 2011)

I ran one for several years on a 55g, along with a Penguin 300. It was pretty straight-forward to operate/setup/clean. I didn't have any issues with breakage or anything like that. Just cleaned it once a month. At one point, one of the o-rings started to leak that went to the Biowheel portion of the PRO. Replaced and all was good.


----------



## inurocker (May 9, 2011)

I had one years ago, didn't really love it. If you are looking for a water polisher to move from tank to tank. I would look at the 350 and just leave the hoses full length. In my opinion they work much better and are easier to work with.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

I've also heard that they are kind of loud. I have seen a couple set up and running and found this to be the case. I have heard other's say that they are very quiet. I guess it all depends on what you are used to.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

wow, thanks everyone. seems to be a mixed bag on this Filter, Maybe i will check out the 350, just want something simple to move from tank to tank.. I mostly use sponges and it's nice every so often to clean up floating particles.... I also run Aquaclears but they are a pain to move around because of the different size lids on most tanks... some fit nice.. some don't and then you have to make sure your glass lids don't interfere......

Thanks for all your tips..... Maybe I will try one out and give my feedback and look for a 2nd hand 350......

thanks all so far
Cheers!!!!


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the 250 would be a great unit for moving form tank to tank to do a little water polishing. That is what a lot of folks use it for.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/vi ... php?id=303


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks GTZ... Missed that in the review section, thus my post..... Appreciate you pointing out the review....

Closing this thread...

cheers!!!!
sheldon


----------

